# Black Friday and Canon 7D Prices



## eugene_jenea (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey there,

How's everyone doing?

Listen, I plan on buying a Canon 7D sometime before December 31. Do the prices for this model go down around Black Friday or around Christmas? Could you give me some pointers about when to buy the camera? I'm in no rush, I still gotta find the money for the lens I plan to buy.

The latest price for the 7D is $1160.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 11, 2012)

I wouldn't expect any huge sales on DSLR's between now and christmas. Black friday is a slight possibility on this one. They're due to release it's upgrade any time now. I'd expect the black friday sales to be on the entry level DSLR's. 
Buy somewhere that guarantees the price for 30 days after you purchase.


----------



## mjhoward (Nov 11, 2012)

Pick up a movers packet at the post office.  There's usually a 10% off coupon for Best Buy in there that includes DSLR's.


----------



## eugene_jenea (Nov 11, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> Pick up a movers packet at the post office.  There's usually a 10% off coupon for Best Buy in there that includes DSLR's.



oh the price on best buy is a lot bigger than the one i mentioned on ebay, plus, I'm having it shipped to Germany or Belgium or Romania and then it will be shipped to the final destination my home


----------



## eugene_jenea (Nov 11, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> I wouldn't expect any huge sales on DSLR's between now and christmas. Black friday is a slight possibility on this one. They're due to release it's upgrade any time now. I'd expect the black friday sales to be on the entry level DSLR's.
> Buy somewhere that guarantees the price for 30 days after you purchase.



Well, in your opinion, how much lower than $1160 can it go?

And yeah, they're releasing Canon 6D so I'd expect the prices to go a bit lower than that.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 11, 2012)

eugene_jenea said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't expect any huge sales on DSLR's between now and christmas. Black friday is a slight possibility on this one. They're due to release it's upgrade any time now. I'd expect the black friday sales to be on the entry level DSLR's.
> ...


The 6D has nothing to do with the 7D and won't have any effect on the 7D's pricing. I honestly don't think it'll go lower again any time soon. They'll release the 7d2 somewhere around $1700 and this one will still remain where it's at. It can't drop much lower, it'd then be under cutting sales of the 60D and into the T4i. Just buy it.


----------



## eugene_jenea (Nov 11, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> eugene_jenea said:
> 
> 
> > MLeeK said:
> ...



Thanks, you're awesome


----------

